# Green onion slime



## biev (Aug 1, 2006)

Is there a trick to get that goo out of a green onion? Nothing grosses me out more than when I start slicing one and all that sticky stuff leaks out. You know what I mean? It looks like a gel. I don't know why sometimes it's there and sometimes it isn't... I end up ruining the onion in my effort to get it out


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 1, 2006)

Or a rotten potato. Stinky.


----------



## biev (Aug 2, 2006)

That's in a different category, I don't think the green onion is bad.


----------



## SharonT (Aug 2, 2006)

I've seen that, too.  I can't stand using them if they have slime -  
to me it indicates they are going off even tho there's no bad odor.  The ones that are bright green & small (slender fronds) with nice firm bulbs don't ever have slime.


----------



## biev (Aug 11, 2006)

Small is the keyword, I always seem to catch this when I buy big ones... Well, it looks like you were right, it was a sign that they were on the edge. I didn't touch them and couple days later they were completely gooified. First time I've ever seen that. I'm gonna have to give my green onions a goo-check before buying from now on.


----------



## cjs (Aug 11, 2006)

Do you rinse them before using??


----------

